# Should I ask for a replacement (kreg)



## videator (Mar 11, 2015)

I don't want to be the annoying customer, but I just received my kreg router table assembly today, and I just finished mounting the table to the stand and from the front of the table (parallel to the miter track) to about where there plate ends there is a .035" gap if I put a straight edge (starret) from the front of the table across to the back. It is like there is sag in the table, in the middle where the plate would be... But I have yet to install the plate or the triton router... I loosened The base where it connects to the table thinking that the tension could be pulling it down... Didn't change. Now I am contemplating loosening some of the screws that are snug (not all my strength tight) to see if maybe that will alleviate the sag in the table...

This really is bumming me out... Because I have over the past month or two upgraded most of my machinery and tools from my original big box machinery and tools and I am running into practically the same problems with these "higher end" tools... 

Wood working is my hobby, I am a machinist by trade, and I know tolerances are part of life, But how in the life of me am I supposed to get a 90 degree route if the table isn't flat?

Thanks for the input and advice in advance,

Ricky


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

From personal experience, Kreg has very good customer service. If you aren't happy, give them a call.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

The customer is always right! If the table was flawless and you didn't like it return it and get another model. Since it has issues get something (replacement or different model) that you will be happy with.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

My thinking may be way off but it seems to me the most important thing is that the insert plate is flat where the cutter meets the work piece.

Good luck. I agree with the others. If you don't like it, send it back. However, you may get another one just like it. That would be a bummer.


----------



## videator (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for the advice guys, but the thing is, the table top is dead flat... But when I screw and bolt and so on the table tends to sag... As if the mdf isn't sturdy enough for the tension... Has anyone else ran into this? Anyway to fix... Because I am like 99 percent the next New table will do the same exact thing.


----------



## otto g (Aug 2, 2014)

Kreg has great customer service. Do not hesitate to call them, they will do what it takes to correct the problem and do it right away. This is one of the reasons I bought Kreg products.

Otto


----------



## videator (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks Otto, I will give them a call tomorrow morning!!


----------



## videator (Mar 11, 2015)

Ok I figured I would fiddle around abit before I called Kreg... So loosening and tightening frame bolts, and table screws did nothing...

Like the ocd psycho I am I used a feeler gauge and got .016" should this be a concern? Am I asking for a headache with trying to get a New one and run into similar problems? 

Here is a pic.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## videator (Mar 11, 2015)

Pic


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

videator said:


> Ok I figured I would fiddle around abit before I called Kreg... So loosening and tightening frame bolts, and table screws did nothing...
> 
> Like the *ocd psycho* I am I used a feeler gauge and got .016" should this be a concern? *Am I asking for a headache with trying to get a New one a*nd run into similar problems?
> 
> ...


OCD psycho... is that a level before or after OCD anallitic???

Headache... not with Kreg CS... they are outstanding...


----------



## videator (Mar 11, 2015)

Hahah stick486, psycho is I work night shift and I should be trying to go to sleep, but I want to wait for kreg to open... So maybe higher in rank than anallitic! Besides the damn table I am really liking this setup... I am setting up the fence atm and I am impressed.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

videator said:


> Hahah stick486, psycho is I work night shift and I should be trying to go to sleep, but I want to wait for kreg to open... So maybe higher in rank than anallitic! Besides the damn table I am really liking this setup... I am setting up the fence atm and I am impressed.


so nap on the job...

Kreg Tool Company
201 Campus Drive
Huxley, IA 50124

*Phone:*

Toll-Free: 1 (800) 447-8638
Tel: (515) 597-6400
Fax: (515) 597-6401

Office Hours:

8:00am - 5:00pm CST
Monday through Friday


----------



## videator (Mar 11, 2015)

Appreciate it!! I will call a little later on!!


----------



## rsumme (Oct 6, 2011)

*Dustmaker*

You might want to check out an article in Fine Woodworking in which Roland Johnson evaluated several router tables, lifts and etc. made out of different materials including phenolic, cast iron and mdf. One of his conclusions was that mdf sags. But not the other materials. I seem to recall that was from the weight of the router and lift. But I understand that your router and lift was not installed when you measured sag.

I believe that he also concluded that flatness around the router is essential to getting a good job. But that lack of flatness away from the router is not as important. But you should refer to the article rather than trust my memory.

My background is metal working, as well. I am accustomed to machines that you can set and get the expected results. Unfortunately traditional woodworking is not like that. Getting good results in woodworking seems to be relegated to some nebulous thing called "craftsmanship," a barrier to entry and enjoying our work, in my opinion. My Incra TS-LS fence on my table saw is the only device that works as you would expect. It has been so good that I am considering replacing my BenchDog cast iron router table (ugh) with an Incra router table system. Good luck!


----------



## denis lock (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Ricky

This is what happens when you cut a mitre gauge/T-track slot into a router table top. You weaken it and it sags. A router table is not a bench saw and doesn't need a mitre gauge slot. A simple push block does the trick and also removes the need to try and get the fence parallel to the mitre gauge slot.

Denis Lock


----------



## john60 (Aug 30, 2014)

Is the table flat before any screw are applied. If so shim the gp between the table and frame the thighten


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I missed the part about the sag being BEFORE the plate and router were installed. It's going to get worse when you do that so send it back. Especially if you are putting the big Triton in it. I shudder to think what a PC 7815 and lift would do to that top. Also, mdf will sag a bit more over time.

If it's inherent in the design of that top and you are stuck with it, you might put several stiffeners underneath. With the right shimming there you could probably push the sag up. I'd do that with the router and plate installed.

Personally, I like to build my own and use baltic birch for the core. Seems to work pretty well.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

denisl said:


> Hi Ricky
> 
> This is what happens when you cut a mitre gauge/T-track slot into a router table top. You weaken it and it sags. A router table is not a bench saw and doesn't need a mitre gauge slot. A simple push block does the trick and also removes the need to try and get the fence parallel to the mitre gauge slot.
> 
> Denis Lock


I use the miter gauge slot in my Incra router tables quite often.


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

You may need to shim the table at the attach points, by installing thin washers or shim stock until he table is perfectly flat.

Gerry


----------



## otto g (Aug 2, 2014)

Just a though. If you bought the whole kit, including the "Universal Steel Table" , you check to see if the table was assembled straight and that is is very level. Also did you install the support struts?

Two of my neighbors bought the table at the same time as I did. One of them came over and we assembled mine and then his. The "Universal Steel Table" is somewhat touchy to assemble and I found that I needed an accurate square and a straight edge to assemble it.

What I did was to put the table top on one of the assembly build the base on it checking for square at every step instead of assembling the base and then adding the top.

After reading your comments I took my straight edge and an indicator to the top. My top has several small low spots (dips) the deepest being 7 thou. This is satisfactory for my use.

Otto


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Videator,

In the overall length or is it width of your table .016 isn't much to cry about, but if you're adamant.

If the table is flat till you secure it there is a dip or sag or a spot on the stand that is angled so that when you tighten the fasteners it pulls the table out of flat.

If you lay the table on the stand without securing it does it sag? 
If it does not sag at that point, I would spin all the screws/nuts/bolts till contact only, no pressure and check again. 

Still flat? If so, check every position where a bolt/nut/screw secures the table to the stand for gaps. Use a flashlight and feeler gauge set beginning at the thinnest gauge not just your eyes.

Still flat? Slowly secure the 4 corner bolts/screws/nuts only and continue to check through the process. If you take your time you'll eventually find the anomaly, which then can be shimmed up or filed down to accommodate.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Originally Posted by denisl View Post
Hi Ricky

This is what happens when you cut a mitre gauge/T-track slot into a router table top. You weaken it and it sags. A router table is not a bench saw and doesn't need a mitre gauge slot. A simple push block does the trick and also removes the need to try and get the fence parallel to the mitre gauge slot.

Denis 


GregLittleWoodworks said:


> I use the miter gauge slot in my Incra router tables quite often.


Well I have an Incra table also and am definitely going to take Timber Tailors advice and have a torsion box underneith


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Call Kreg


----------



## videator (Mar 11, 2015)

So I called Kreg, and I will admit, you guys are completely right... What a stand up company. Polite, he took the time and looked at my picture, told me that a New product should be flat, and always flat, and he shipped me out a New one today, and said I could keep the old one for the trouble... Never experienced customer service like that!! Wow!!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

videator said:


> So I called Kreg, and I will admit, you guys are completely right... What a stand up company. Polite, he took the time and looked at my picture, told me that a New product should be flat, and always flat, and he shipped me out a New one today, and said I could keep the old one for the trouble... Never experienced customer service like that!! Wow!!


good to hear...
beat fiddling w/ it...


----------



## videator (Mar 11, 2015)

Ghidrah, actually the table without being connected to the base has some sag, as shown in my picture.

Like the kreg rep said himself - when you buy a tool (router table) new it should be perfect... And I agree. As a machinists I expect 0, but as a woodworker if I order a table that is supposed to be flat, I expect it to be mostly flat.

Oh and also for all you other kreg owners. He said the table should never sag, due to the reinforcements. And by chance if it does, they will be happy to address the problem. Like I said class act company. Best customer service I've seen. 

Thanks everyone for your input and help!

Ricky


----------



## videator (Mar 11, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> good to hear...
> beat fiddling w/ it...


Done fiddling!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good to hear. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

videator said:


> So I called Kreg, and I will admit, you guys are completely right... What a stand up company. Polite, he took the time and looked at my picture, told me that a New product should be flat, and always flat, and he shipped me out a New one today, and said I could keep the old one for the trouble... *Never experienced customer service like that!! Wow!!*


I have. From Kreg. And Incra. In Kreg's case, it was parts for a used miter gauge a widow gave me--couldn't find where to order the missing little pieces. They wouldn't sell them to me, but shipped them for free. Been loyal ever since!!

earl


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

That excellent customer service is what keeps us as repeat customers and also sending good referrals.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Oops! I thought your pic was while the table was affixed to the stand, I should have read the post slower, I missed loosened the base and still there.


----------



## videator (Mar 11, 2015)

Update! Got the new table, and unfortunately it is worse than the first...

Recommendations please. Should I be "that guy" or should I just except as is and rout away hoping a .030 gap isn't affecting anything I am routing.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

videator said:


> Update! Got the new table, and unfortunately it is worse than the first...
> 
> Recommendations please. Should I be "that guy" or should I just except as is and rout away hoping a .030 gap isn't affecting anything I am routing.


call them back and look for a fix...
fasten a torsion box or braces under and make it go flay...


----------



## videator (Mar 11, 2015)

That's what I was thinking, like an aluminum support that runs the width in 2 places, crank it down in both high spots an I bet that flattens it out...

We shall see!!

Any of you kreg guys got the same issue?


----------



## nsecrist (Jan 13, 2015)

*Kreg Customer Service will take care of you!*

I agree with what has already been said - Call Kreg and let them know the issue.

They have great customer service and hopefully they will make it right for you.


----------

